# crushed seeds



## dyslexic (Dec 7, 2008)

I ended up placing an order from nirvana shop, just got an indoor mix for some variety. The shipping was supper fast, but by the time I got them, they were pulverized, i mean completely destroyed. It was in the standard stealth packaging and the envelope was completely intact (no hammer marks or anything). Is it worth it to give nirvana another shot or try for another seed bank and hope it won't be intercepted....


----------



## andy52 (Dec 7, 2008)

ouch,never had that happen.i have so far ordered all my seeds from marijuana-seeds.nl  and with 100%success.


----------



## dyslexic (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks andy, i'll give them a shot next :crosses fingers:


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 7, 2008)

.hempdepot.com


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 7, 2008)

I mean .hempseedcompany.com


----------



## Pothead420 (Dec 7, 2008)

dyslexic said:
			
		

> Thanks andy, i'll give them a shot next :crosses fingers:


10 orders here and all went good
i would contact nirvana first and explain that all the seeds were destroyed
and it was from there shipping method


----------



## andy52 (Dec 7, 2008)

If They Are Worth Their Salt,they Will Make It Good.


----------



## 84VW (Dec 7, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> If They Are Worth Their Salt



how old are you?

most people i know don't understand what that means or know how that phrase came about


----------



## Motor City Madman (Dec 7, 2008)

The romans used to trade slaves for salt and when they got a worthless slave they would say he is not worth his salt and thats where the phrase came from. Believe it or not.


----------



## 84VW (Dec 7, 2008)

i know where it came from, i was just making a statement...but thank you for posting it


----------



## Hick (Dec 8, 2008)

Motor City Madman said:
			
		

> The romans used to trade slaves for salt and when they got a worthless slave they would say he is not worth his salt and thats where the phrase came from. Believe it or not.


uhmmm I don't think even andy is "quite" THAT old!... :rofl:


----------



## andy52 (Dec 8, 2008)

i'm old enough.i've heard that all my life.guess i'm over the hill?


----------



## 84VW (Dec 8, 2008)

im not quite over the hill... i watch alot of history channel

sorry, it seems i took this thread off topic


----------



## Hick (Dec 8, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> i'm old enough.i've heard that all my life.guess i'm over the hill?


...me too   and the saddest part is that I can't recall being at the top :fid:


----------



## dyslexic (Dec 30, 2008)

So I emailed to nirvana shop and then resent the order without any problems, I also ended up placing an order with marijuana seeds and received both now without an issue. A++ to both sites, I really have to give them props.


----------



## kalikisu (Dec 30, 2008)

eh i think it may be the shipping company or post office, I had my dad send some seeds from cali and when i got them out of twenty only three were good and two germed. I mean they were dang near dust. But maybe its cause i had them go through the mail eh?


----------

